# western water dragon pics?



## jimbomma (Jul 13, 2008)

hey all,

just bought a few of these guys but the seller couldn't show me a pic of any adults. Does anyone have any or know where i might find some?


----------



## melgalea (Jul 13, 2008)

go to google images. and put in water dragons. its great for tonnes of photos of stuff


----------



## Rocky (Jul 13, 2008)

www.google.com/images


----------



## oddball (Jul 13, 2008)

zoocam said:


> go to google images. and put in water dragons. its great for tonnes of photos of stuff



I just did that, and I got pictures of eastern water dragons, Chinese artwork, and old ladies in pink feather boas. Not a single western water dragon. I don't actually know what they look like, so I was interested to find out. Google images I've found, is rarely accurate for speices anyway, it just picks up tags.
And there is nothing in the wiki either.
Do western water dragons exist or are they known by another name?


----------



## Noongato (Jul 13, 2008)

Would western be another name for the gippsland? Never heard of a western.
Have you got any piks of your little ones?


----------



## chrisso81 (Jul 13, 2008)

I think there may have been some advertised on Herptrader recently, with a pic of an adult (?), it was pretty stock standard EWD colour wise but had a yellow throat, which i thought looked pretty cool.


----------



## richardsc (Jul 14, 2008)

that yellow throated western watery advertised on herp trader a while back looked like a hybrid eastern cross gippsland,why it was called a western i do not know,perhaps that was a ploy to sell them for the price the advertiser was asking,lol,do u have a pic of your bubs,if u dont think you have eastern or gippsland water dragons,perhaps u have a long nosed water dragon


----------



## jimbomma (Aug 10, 2008)

chrisso81 said:


> I think there may have been some advertised on Herptrader recently, with a pic of an adult (?), it was pretty stock standard EWD colour wise but had a yellow throat, which i thought looked pretty cool.


 
Yes i i think this is where i got them from, but i never saw the advert. a mate told me he was getting some so i grabbed two as well. they have the stumpy noses of the gippies. They have a definate yellow complexion throughout their body. can't get any good pics with the camera's i have. i have another mate who breeds both species of water dragon, he said they definately look different to any of his juveniles. Can't wait to see them fully grown.


----------



## spoonman (Sep 17, 2008)

they are eastern water dragons that were originaly collected from the western most part of there range, apparently. well thats what the seller told me. western or hybrid, they look prity cool.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Sep 17, 2008)

well then they should be called "yellow throated eastern water dragons" then shouldnt they!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 17, 2008)

there other name is western long nosed dragon, try that you will have way more luck


----------



## jimbomma (Nov 10, 2008)

here's some pics i finally got of the western water dragons. not the best photo's but see what you guys think.


----------

